# OKW rooms



## jordnall (Apr 2, 2015)

We have a 2 bedroom unit. Do I need to call ahead and give them all the names of the people who are going to be staying in the room so we can all have access to early hours?
[spam link removed]


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 2, 2015)

YES! Make sure you read everything on the confirmation. It has realky important info for Disney. One of which is you absolutely positively need to call them at least 24 hours in advance with guest names. The sooner the better I say. They need to send luggage tags for the Magical Express and also you need to let them know in advance if you are going to be on meal plan. Dvc 800-800-9800


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 2, 2015)

The previous poster's info is assuming you're trading in through RCI. If you're renting from a member (or through a DVC rental company) you'll need to give *them* the guest name info. Member Services won't help you.

Ask for the Disney reservation number (either from Member Services or from who your'e renting from) You can then go into the My Disney Experience website to customize your Magic Bands, link park tickets, set up FastPass+, etc.

-Rob


----------



## icydog (Apr 3, 2015)

jordnall said:


> We have a 2 bedroom unit. Do I need to call ahead and give them all the names of the people who are going to be staying in the room so we can all have access to early hours?
> [spam link removed]




Are you a new member? If so, call member services at 1-800-800-9800 and hit prompts 1,1 to speak to a member services advisor. She/he will help you add guests to your reservation. Or you can do it on www.dvcmember.com under vacation planning. 

or

Are you exchanging in through RCI? If so call member services and hit the same prompts. You'll be able to add your guests the same way but, I believe, you'll need the Disney Vacation Club reservation number to do so 

Good luck! Any questions, ask here or feel free to send me a PM (private message). Welcome to Tug!!


----------

